# GUI Server mit Tücken



## nicog (29. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe einen einfachen Server mit GUI Elementen mit folgendem Quellcode programmiert. 

Dieser soll die hereinkommende Zeichenkette eines Client ausgeben.

Aufgabe: Sobald der "Lauschen"-Button gedrückt wird, soll er über den angegebenen Port(hier 4001) anfangen zu lauschen. 

Problem: Sobald der GUI-Server geladen hat und ich dann den "Lauschen"- Button drücke, stürzt das Programm ab, der Button geht auch nicht mehr in den Ausgangszustand zurück, sondern bleibt in der gedrückten Position und das Fenster kann auch nicht mehr geschlossen werden.

Setze ich den Quellcode für den ServerSocket in die "public static void main" wird das Server Fenster zwar geöffnet aber die GUI Elemente können nicht geladen werden. Der Hintergrund bleibt transparent.

Das komische an der Sache ist aber, dass beide Möglichkeiten, trotz der GUI-Einschränkungen, funktionieren und den Client-String ausgeben, zwar nicht wie gewollt im Ausgabe-Label des ServerFensters aber dafür in der Konsole.

Wer kann mir helfen, um das Problem zu lösen?
Wäre schon schön, wenn der Client-String im Server Ausgabe-Label ausgegeben werden könnten, und auch das Server Fenster richtig funktionieren würde.

Danke schon einmal im Voraus.




```
/**
 * 
 */
package server;

import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import javax.swing.SwingConstants;
import javax.swing.JButton;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.*;
import java.lang.*;


public class Server extends JFrame {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	private JPanel jContentPane = null;

	public static JLabel AusgabeLabel = null;

	private JLabel ServerLabel = null;

	private JButton LauschstartButton = null;

	private JButton getLauschstartButton() {
	if (LauschstartButton == null) {
	    LauschstartButton = new JButton();
	    LauschstartButton.setBounds(new Rectangle(189, 181, 199, 50));
	    LauschstartButton.setFont(new Font("Microsoft Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 18));
	    LauschstartButton.setText("Lauschen starten");
	    LauschstartButton.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
	        public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {	
					
                            try{
		  ServerSocket anschluss = new ServerSocket(4001);
		  while(true){
	                        Socket lauschen=anschluss.accept();
		        System.out.println("Der Server hat das Socket: " + lauschen);
		        InputStreamReader portLeser = new InputStreamReader(lauschen.getInputStream());
		        BufferedReader clienteingabe = new BufferedReader(portLeser);
		        String Serverausgabe = clienteingabe.readLine();
		        //AusgabeLabel.setText("Der Client sagt etwas: " + Serverausgabe);
		        System.out.println(Serverausgabe);
		  }	
		}
	            catch(IOException f){
		    System.out.println("Fehler beim Server!" + f);
	            }
	        }
					
				
	});
	}
	return LauschstartButton;
	}
	
		
	private JLabel getAusgabeLabel(){		
		if (AusgabeLabel == null) {
			AusgabeLabel = new JLabel();
			AusgabeLabel.setBounds(new Rectangle(29, 91, 283, 45));						
		}
	return AusgabeLabel;
	}
	

	public static void main(String[] args) {		
	// TODO Automatisch erstellter Methoden-Stub
		
	SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
	public void run() {
		Server thisClass = new Server();
		thisClass.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		thisClass.setVisible(true);
				
		/**try{
		ServerSocket anschluss = new ServerSocket(4001);
		while(true){
		    Socket lauschen=anschluss.accept();
		    System.out.println("Der Server hat das Socket: " + lauschen);
		    InputStreamReader portLeser = new InputStreamReader(lauschen.getInputStream());
		    BufferedReader clienteingabe = new BufferedReader(portLeser);
		    String Serverausgabe = clienteingabe.readLine();
		    //AusgabeLabel.setText("Der Client sagt etwas: " + Serverausgabe);
                                    System.out.println(Serverausgabe);
					}	
		}
		catch(IOException f){
		    System.out.println("Fehler beim Server!" + f);
		} **/
		}
									
		});
	}

	
	public Server() {
		super();
		initialize();
	}

		private void initialize() {
		this.setSize(416, 284);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		this.setTitle("JFrame");
	}

		private JPanel getJContentPane() {
		if (jContentPane == null) {
			ServerLabel = new JLabel();
			ServerLabel.setBounds(new Rectangle(29, 29, 134, 37));
			ServerLabel.setHorizontalTextPosition(SwingConstants.CENTER);
			ServerLabel.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
			ServerLabel.setText("Das ist der Server!");			
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(null);
			jContentPane.add(getAusgabeLabel(), null);
			jContentPane.add(ServerLabel, null);
			jContentPane.add(getLauschstartButton(), null);
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}

}
```


----------



## madboy (29. Sep 2007)

Folgende Schleife ist dafür verantwortlich, dass sich nix mehr regt in der GUI:

```
while(true){ 
                           Socket lauschen=anschluss.accept(); 
              System.out.println("Der Server hat das Socket: " + lauschen); 
              InputStreamReader portLeser = new InputStreamReader(lauschen.getInputStream()); 
              BufferedReader clienteingabe = new BufferedReader(portLeser); 
              String Serverausgabe = clienteingabe.readLine(); 
              //AusgabeLabel.setText("Der Client sagt etwas: " + Serverausgabe);
```

Normalerweise macht man sowas in einem extra Thread. Schau mal hier im Forum, da findet sich bestimmt was zu Threads und/oder Servern.

Allgemein würde ich dir empfehlen, immer langsam anzufangen. Also erst mal ohne GUI und so. Nur einfach eine Message vom Client zum Server schicken, ausgeben und Schluß. Dann eine Schleife um das Lesen und ausgeben und mehrere Messages schicken. Dann einen Thread fürs Lesen und Ausgeben. usw.


----------



## nicog (29. Sep 2007)

Danke madboy!

Das hatte ich im Vorfeld schon gemacht und das hat ja auch funktioniert.
Wie schon gesagt. Das Server- und Client-Programm funktioniert tadellos, bloß die GUI macht Probleme.

Das mit dem Threads ist eine gute Idee, da hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht.

Werde es gleich probieren.

Vielen Dank noch einmal.


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

BTW: Fehlermeldungen/Stacktrace Ausgaben sind auch ganz oft hilfreich bei der Fehlersuche.

- Alex


----------

